# Which hardtail 29er to get under 700?



## laxct00 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking to buy my first mtb! Very soon too cuz weather outside in AZ is just calling my name! Dont wanna spend over 700 but I also dont wanna get a bike that wont last in Arizona trail riding. Skeptical about buying used. Liked the Trek Marlin a lot but not ready to commit. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Redline D440*

I just assembled a friend's 2011 Redline D440 today, and it's nicely spec'd for $700.00. Keep in mind that it's fully rigid with a chromoly frame, but as long as you're OK with no front suspension, it's a nice build. It's also disc compatible, so you won't have to buy a new wheelset when and if you choose to upgrade to discs.

If you shop around, this bike is available at a good price.

Bob


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

better spec'd upgrade to the Marlin but may be able to find it around $700... also i'm jealous of your nice weather, looking at 3 feet of snow outside 

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/29er_hardtails/mamba/


----------



## MTBERMISS (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom29_comp_xi.htm

Try this one. 180mm Hydro Brakes great components. I don't have this one but as a daily rider I can promise you its a great deal. Don't let anyone fool you this is a great deal and a great, dependable bike. Good Luck


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Huh! *Now* the Mamba comes with a Tora fork. You had to buy a Cobia to get that fork when I bought my Mamba. Looks like a different frame too. I like it.

OP If you hunt around I'll bet you can get a Mamba for $800 or a new one of last year's model for a lot less.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Diamondback Overdrive. If you are willing to spend another $100, can fit on a 16" or 18" frame, don't mind mail order, this is the best deal for the best kit I've seen on a 29r ht at this price level. Reba fork, X7 rd, BB5s, decent stuff.

https://www.giantnerd.com/diamondba...l?utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=nextag


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *MTBERMISS*
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/...29_comp_xi.htm
> 
> Try this one. 180mm Hydro Brakes great components. I don't have this one but as a daily rider I can promise you its a great deal. Don't let anyone fool you this is a great deal and a great, dependable bike. Good Luck


what is wrong with you bikedirect fanboys?
ok, so you get a decently speced bike for their price...but the op clearly stated "Looking to buy my first mtb!"
do you really think a 1st time buyer should even be considering a mail-order bike? 
he should be buying his 1st mtb from somewhere that he can look at, sit-on & ride, get properly fitted for & pick-up in person a fully built & properly set-up bike that he can take back for future adjustments & any warranty problems.

laxct00...unless you are in an isolated area, there are lots of decent entry-level bikes in your price-range on your lbs floors now, including discounted previous year left-over models.
visit them & test-ride...
have fun & good luck!


----------



## laxct00 (Jan 16, 2011)

markaitch said:


> what is wrong with you bikedirect fanboys?
> ok, so you get a decently speced bike for their price...but the op clearly stated "Looking to buy my first mtb!"
> do you really think a 1st time buyer should even be considering a mail-order bike?
> he should be buying his 1st mtb from somewhere that he can look at, sit-on & ride, get properly fitted for & pick-up in person a fully built & properly set-up bike that he can take back for future adjustments & any warranty problems.
> ...


HAHA Ya def have to agree with you markaitch. Although the posted bikes look pretty sexy and if I knew more about components and this wasnt my FIRST BIKE maybe I would pick you guys up on those.

The thing is, is I have been to about 6 different lbs and there are a lot of hardtails I do like and a few I dont. After the 6th store however, I forgot how the bikes were at the first store. Thats where I hoped you pros come in... So for the 29er hardtails you could find at a lbs (specialized, trek, kona, cannondale...) which would you get for yourself? More Bang for my Buck. Really liked the Trek(GF) Marlin but it comes stock with mechn disc brakes and I was looking for something with hydraulic.

Really appreciate hearing from people who aren't working off commission. Huge difference


----------



## laxct00 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is the upgrade from Marlin to Mamba worth the extra 300?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

laxct00 said:


> Is the upgrade from Marlin to Mamba worth the extra 300?


Yes. Better component kit, especially the fork...one that will give better performance and is actually serviceable should somthing go wrong.

BTW, at your budget level hydraulic brakes are going to be entry level and iffy performers. The mechanical BB5s or BB7s are very solid designs and should be considered.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

laxct00 said:


> Is the upgrade from Marlin to Mamba worth the extra 300?


I'd say yes. But... the Mamba doesn't have the hydros you wanted.

This years model of the Mamba is what a Cobia was in 2009 (retail around $1200)

In 2 years of riding almost daily on mountainous terrain, I haven't missed the hydraulic brakes my last bike had. I'm what you might call a "conservative" rider so hydros aren't a requirement for me.


----------



## gabe23 (Aug 28, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Yes. Better component kit, especially the fork...one that will give better performance and is actually serviceable should somthing go wrong.
> 
> BTW, at your budget level hydraulic brakes are going to be entry level and iffy performers. The mechanical BB5s or BB7s are very solid designs and should be considered.


I agree. Given your price range, the Mamba is a good choice, even though you might pay a little more than you initially budgeted. I think the overall experience will be better with a decent fork like the Tora and BB5s than with a low end fork and some no-name hydros. A buddy of mine has a 2010 Cobia which is a very similar bike, and it rides great. I'd much rather have the Mamba than a Mahuna or Hard Rock.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

If you dont mind buying online then get a Moto from BikesDirect... I found that the Felt Nine Trail was the best fit for me at the low price range.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

You can get a specialized 29er for $500 at your lbs. My friend had one of these and it was a great entry level bike, but he realized he wanted a 26" wheel bike


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

markaitch said:


> what is wrong with you bikedirect fanboys?
> ok, so you get a decently speced bike for their price...but the op clearly stated "Looking to buy my first mtb!"
> do you really think a 1st time buyer should even be considering a mail-order bike?
> he should be buying his 1st mtb from somewhere that he can look at, sit-on & ride, get properly fitted for & pick-up in person a fully built & properly set-up bike that he can take back for future adjustments & any warranty problems.
> ...


I agree with you that he should be going to LBS to look for his first bike but he is asking online board for bikes so he is going to get links to online bikes. I could send him a picture of a 2010 GT peace at my LBS that's for sale for $250 but that wouldn't do him much good unless he is going to fly to my lbs and buy it. So you can't really fault the people that are linking him good bikes in his price range. Maybe he finds one of them at his lbs to test out and buys online. That could be an option too.

But he should consider lower priced rigid bikes too as if he were to find something like the peace on clearance for $250 he could use the rest of his budget to upgrade it with some decent forks or hydro brakes. I think the best bang for his buck would be to find a sale or clearance bike at his LBS or test out bikes at an LBS and find them cheaper online. Some things to think about.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

markaitch said:


> do you really think a 1st time buyer should even be considering a mail-order bike?


YES, they should clearly consider it; and final purchase is up to the buyer

BUT I can tell you for a fact that thousands of 1st time buyers get bikes online and are really happy they did. I find it close to insulting to assume because someone is a 'newbie' that they can not select a product thru detailed research and be happy with it.

Buying a bike should not be made into a process that can not be done by a normal person.


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> YES, they should clearly consider it; and final purchase is up to the buyer
> 
> BUT I can tell you for a fact that thousands of 1st time buyers get bikes online and are really happy they did. I find it close to insulting to assume because someone is a 'newbie' that they can not select a product thru detailed research and be happy with it.
> 
> Buying a bike should not be made into a process that can not be done by a normal person.


Fact???????? Thousands??????????? Care to offer any proof that what you say is true. Or are you *still* "selling" in the Beginner's forum?


----------



## gabe23 (Aug 28, 2010)

bikesdirect said:


> YES, they should clearly consider it; and final purchase is up to the buyer
> 
> BUT I can tell you for a fact that thousands of 1st time buyers get bikes online and are really happy they did. I find it close to insulting to assume because someone is a 'newbie' that they can not select a product thru detailed research and be happy with it.
> 
> Buying a bike should not be made into a process that can not be done by a normal person.


Good to see your unbiased opinion.  I think that if someone has the experience to know how to fit themselves for a bike they can do fine with mail order. Will some people get lucky simply measuring their inseam and buying accordingly? Sure, but I also see people often riding bikes that are nowhere close to the right size for them (usually too small). Ask these folks and they'll undoubtedly tell you that their bike fits just fine and they're happy with it. That's not insulting them, they just don't know any better. And you've also got the assembly and tuneup, which at least from what I've seen around here, will cost you around $100 at a LBS. If you can't do that yourself or don't have a friend who can do it for free, a big chunk of your online savings goes out the window. Just my opinion, but I think getting fit for a bike and having the cockpit set up properly is much more important for a beginner than choosing between X5 versus X7 components.

I've got no ax to grind with BD, and I'm thinking of buying a cheap cross bike from there to mess around with. I just think it's not necessarily the best route for a noob unless you have some bike savvy friends to help you out.


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

My roomate just got a Trek/Fisher Marlin 29er. It's sick for the price. Some of the componentry is a little low end, but the bike isn't heavy and I think it will perform well for a new rider. 

My roomate has been riding road and commuting for about two years now, so he's not totally new to bikes (Though he is to MTB) and he's very happy with it. It's a sharp looking bike too.

Certainly the Mamba will be a better bike, but if you can't budget for it, the Marlin should work well for you.


----------



## o0obruceleeo0o (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought my first MTB from bikesdirect. I am very happy I did.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *bikesdirect*
> ...I find it close to insulting to assume because someone is a 'newbie' that they can not select a product thru detailed research and be happy with it.


well, as you usually do when promoting your goods in the beginner forum you did not address the crux of the matter. sure...it is not too complicated at all for 'newbies' (your term) to select & purchase a bike online thru research. but my comment re a 1st time buyer had to do with achieving correct fit, assembly & set-up.

are you going to measure a guy that has never bought a bike before & assure he gets the right size? are you going to make sure the bike is properly (& safely) assembled? when an inexperience biker needs his brakes & drivetrain adjusted after a few weeks of riding, i suppose bikesdirect will be right there to do it, hmmm?

check-out this horror story i found in another bike forum:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/708221-My-new-Kilo-TT-Stripper-D

a "newbie" is all excited about his newly arrived & self-built bikedirect purchase. which actually looks like a pretty nice bike for the $. i am shopping for a new fg road bike & might even consider that one myself.
but...
he put the handlebars on backwards. he wants to ride fixed with no brakes but left off the foot retention & can't remove the front brake because he stripped the bolt due to lack of proper tools. he did not realize he needed to tighten down the cog & lockring or check the hubs. from the pic it looks like it may be the wrong size or perhaps just set-up badly. keep in mind that is a simple ss/fg bike, imagine if someone like him had to deal with gears, discs, suspension? 
that guy is lucky he ended up in that forum after only 1 day of riding an unsafe bike!
what if something bad happened to him on that bike before he received the help & guidance he got there?


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

basic rockhopper. $720


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

*Rmb*

$700....ooof


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

markaitch said:


> that guy is lucky he ended up in that forum after only 1 day of riding an unsafe bike! what if something bad happened to him on that bike before he received the help & guidance he got there?


Oh man, he sure is. Because other than this guy, no one has ever tried to unsuccessfully work on a bike they bought from their LBS because the shop mechanic was there slap that crescent wrench right out of their hands. No one has ever bought a bike second hand and worked on it themselves, foregoing the proper shop fitting and maintenance. No one has ever tried something on their own, f-ed it up and had to resort to taking it to experienced individuals or finding a how-to video. You know, trial and error, self-taught kinda stuff.

Here's a thought: Perhaps someone who buys any mail order bike could already have a relationship with a shop or develop one after the purchase? Do ya think?

marka, give folks some credit. Maybe you are/were just that helpless but not everyone is/was.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*Fair deal.*



Trail Ninja said:


> Huh! *Now* the Mamba comes with a Tora fork. You had to buy a Cobia to get that fork when I bought my Mamba. Looks like a different frame too. I like it.
> 
> OP If you hunt around I'll bet you can get a Mamba for $800 or a new one of last year's model for a lot less.


That is the low end Tora without motion-control so it is basically a beefed up dart, same with some of the the new Recons.:madman:


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

markaitch said:


> well, as you usually do when promoting your goods in the beginner forum you did not address the crux of the matter. sure...it is not too complicated at all for 'newbies' (your term) to select & purchase a bike online thru research. but my comment re a 1st time buyer had to do with achieving correct fit, assembly & set-up.
> 
> are you going to measure a guy that has never bought a bike before & assure he gets the right size? are you going to make sure the bike is properly (& safely) assembled? when an inexperience biker needs his brakes & drivetrain adjusted after a few weeks of riding, i suppose bikesdirect will be right there to do it, hmmm?
> 
> ...


Caveat Emptor(sp?)?

I have done months and months of research, rode multiple bikes and was set on getting the Felt Nine Trail when it came out. Ended up buying a few parts here and there that were good deals and suddenly I had enough to really start my own build. Did more research, more, and MOAR!!! Eventually I decided on the On-One Inbred 29er 19.5" frame with a 100mm fork with 44mm offset and 90mm stem with 6* up. How did I come to all this information and figuring out what I should buy you ask? Like BD said, I did research!!! HOLY CRAP!!! Just because I bought a bike from research, without actually riding one does not mean that I will not be capable of building it, enjoying it, or being safe on it. Your opinion is biased that no one can fathom buying a bike PROPERLY by only doing research, however one key part of research is evaluation. Part of that evaluation is to get out there and find a bike you like to ride or whatever, from there you derive what it is you like and move forward with your next step in the research.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

bwheelin said:


> basic rockhopper. $720


Is that a recommendation or criticism? That $720 is for the 26". He wants a 29. The cheapest 29 Rockhopper is $990.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:


> Fact???????? Thousands??????????? Care to offer any proof that what you say is true. QUOTE]
> 
> Actually, thousands way understates it
> 
> ...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

markaitch said:


> what is wrong with you bikedirect fanboys?
> ok, so you get a decently speced bike for their price...but the op clearly stated "Looking to buy my first mtb!"
> do you really think a 1st time buyer should even be considering a mail-order bike?
> he should be buying his 1st mtb from somewhere that he can look at, sit-on & ride, get properly fitted for & pick-up in person a fully built & properly set-up bike that he can take back for future adjustments & any warranty problems.
> ...


Basically they want to make themselves feel like they made the best purchase so they push BD on everyone cuz price is where it's at.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

laxct00 said:


> Looking to buy my first mtb! Very soon too cuz weather outside in AZ is just calling my name! Dont wanna spend over 700 but I also dont wanna get a bike that wont last in Arizona trail riding. Skeptical about buying used. Liked the Trek Marlin a lot but not ready to commit. Any other suggestions?


The guys in the AZ regional forum seem friendly and helpful. I suggest you post in there asking for shop recommendations, then hit a few and try out various bikes in your price range. Maybe you'll pick up some riding buddies to show you around the awesome local stuff too. FYI this thread is probably going to devolve in to a bikesdirect argument now and you'll likely get no more useful information from it. Just speaking from my experience here in the Beginner's Forum.


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:
> 
> 
> > Fact???????? Thousands??????????? Care to offer any proof that what you say is true. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr. Doom said:


> That is the low end Tora without motion-control so it is basically a beefed up dart, same with some of the the new Recons.:madman:


See? You learn something new every day. I'll watch for that when I get around to upgrading the Dart my bike came with. Thanks.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> My word is proof enough for those that respect my opinion.


Ha ha ha ha ha!!! Your word.... "Your word" is about as good as those phony websites you put up. Good as those "60% savings over retail."  I see you're mainly posting in the beginners forums now. I hope you're cashing in before they get a clue. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:


> bikesdirect said:
> 
> 
> > So....... are your posts in this thread "Fact", or just your opinion? I doubt you have made that very clear.
> ...


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:
> 
> 
> > I think I was very clear; and I always try to be
> ...


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:


> bikesdirect said:
> 
> 
> > But you said these thousands are really happy they did buy online.
> ...


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> Do we get returns? Of course. Are returns less than 1% of purchases? Absolutely; and actually way less than 1%


 I wonder why?

"All associated shipping costs, inbound and outbound, are the responsibility of the customer....if you pay for parts and labor on your own, we won't pay for it."

Why would anyone want to, or be able to afford $100+ to ship the item back for a refund?

Oh, BTW, here's the kicker: "Return it in original condition - new and packaged as you received" So, unless the bike is in its original packaging (unopened), you won't accept the return? How the crap are people supposed to know if they like it or not? By staring at the box??


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

p nut said:


> I wonder why?
> 
> "All associated shipping costs, inbound and outbound, are the responsibility of the customer....if you pay for parts and labor on your own, we won't pay for it."
> 
> ...


BTW: we take returns; and they do occur; like with everyone else
It is perfectly fine if someone unboxes a bike; sets it up; tries it and decides they would like to return or exchange it [about 80% of eturns we get are for exchange]. However, it is reasonable for us and other online dealers to expect returns/exchanges to be shipped back in new/original condition; it the original box.

It is easy; we are not talking something real hard here.

Like I said
Buying online is not for everyone
Buying in a shop is not for everyone
Choices are a good thing.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

What about an Jamis Exile1 ?

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/hardtails/exile/11_exile1.html

Here are a few reviews on last years model...

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/29er/jamis/exile-i/PRD_449604_1548crx.aspx

Seems decent..:thumbsup:


----------



## gaveup (Jan 17, 2011)

p nut said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha!!! Your word.... "Your word" is about as good as those phony websites you put up. Good as those "60% savings over retail."  I see you're mainly posting in the beginners forums now. I hope you're cashing in before they get a clue. :thumbsup:


I've never seen a person ride a vendors nuts as much as you do.

It's really not a hard concept. They can set the MSRP to whatever they want, it doesn't change the fact their products are priced to sell and offer a great value. USUALLY if you price out their bikes you get somewhere around where MSRP should be, and they usually sell their products for much less than that.

Their bikes are fine. Nothing wrong there.

I however decided to pay a little more and go with a LBS solely because I don't know my sizing and it's always a good idea to form a relationship if I need help down the road. On the flip side, I've found quite a bit of local shops that can go piss up a rope with how they treat newbies. Basically, if I didn't find this one good store down here, I'd be ordering from them and taking a gamble on sizing.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

gaveup said:


> I've never seen a person ride a vendors nuts as much as you do.


hehe. To which I say, ride your bikes, not vendor's nuts.


----------



## TR1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I picked up a Trek Mamba yesterday (still had the reflectors on it) and I love it. No complaints.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like someone ran off the OP.

Nice ride TR1. I was looking at getting one of those but I would have spent my accessory $ too. OP, you'll need to get tools, tubes, etc. so dont spend ALL your money on the ride.

I found a Fuji Tahoe 29 for $700. http://2009.fujibikes.com/Mountain/29er/Tahoe29Comp.aspx


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

To the haters: there is a Bikes Direct LBS in Phx. So there IS a place where he can "touch, ride" the bikes they sell. I don't own a moto and probably never will but I'm not against anyone who does since they are a good buy, especially for a new rider.


----------



## Elpres73 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just picked up a jamis exile 1 (2011 model) for 630 at my local shop... seems decent for the cash.


----------



## Fatboy209 (Jan 20, 2011)

TR1 said:


> I picked up a Trek Mamba yesterday (still had the reflectors on it) and I love it. No complaints.


i am thinking about getting that one. its between the mamba, rockhopper 29er and hardrock 29er

any reason why you went with the mamba?


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

*the best bet right now*



Fatboy209 said:


> i am thinking about getting that one. its between the mamba, rockhopper 29er and hardrock 29er
> 
> any reason why you went with the mamba?


for the money the best bed is the HARO ally xc look at sun ski sport:thumbsup:


----------

